# Biete:  Roller der Auferstehung und werbt einen Freund



## Nysa Dynai (3. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, 

 wer möchte wieder ins WOW einsteigen und mit 7 Tagen kostenloser Spielzeit + Boni starten? Bzw. neu mit WOW starten?


 Bitte hier im Thread melden und/oder per pn.


 Ich spiele auf dem Server Malorne als Allianz Spieler.
 und für beide Aktionen brauche ich den Namen und E-Mail Adresse zum Verschicken der Einladungen.

 Bei der Rolle der Auferstehung ist zu beachten:
 - https://eu.battle.ne...er-auferstehung

 Man profitiert von:
 - Charakteraufstieg auf Stufe 80 (zeitlich begrenztes Angebot)
 - KOSTENLOSE Erweiterung auf Cataclysm 
 - 7 Tage KOSTENLOSE Spielzeit
 - KOSTENLOSER Charakterumzug auf deinen Realm und zu deiner Fraktion. (Also zu Mallorne, Allianz)

 Neueinsteiger können sich unter http://eu.battle.net...cruit-a-friend/ informieren

 Also man liest sich


----------



## Nysa Dynai (5. Dezember 2013)

push


----------



## Nysa Dynai (8. Dezember 2013)

Suche immer noch jemanden, den ich werben kann oder eine Rolle der Auferstehung schicken kann.
Infos siehe oben
Meldet Euch einfach.

Danke


----------

